# Troy-built TB320BV blower/vac won't start



## mikesloane (May 1, 2010)

Rescued from the dumpster, it appears to be complete and clean, but it won't start, not even "pop". The spark plug and muffler are very clean, so I suspect it doesn't have many hours on it. They sell for about $100, so I can see why someone would discard it, rather than pay for repairs. But I hate to see stuff going to the land fill when it might be easily repaired. I tried to get a user manual, but Troy-Built wants a serial number, and the paper label is damaged.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Test for spark and compression, if that checks out... Give the engine a prime and see if it will fire off. If it does, then it's time to check the fuel hoses primer and carburetor. Post back whatever you find and we can all give you ideas of what to do next.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

I'm betting it was run on straight gasoline, not a mix. I've found a couple of blowers at the dump--look new, but no compression--pulled the muffler to see scored piston/rings.

Hope you have better luck with you find.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's the owner's manual--I found it with a Google search. Hope this helps:

http://d3cmirsdb60x3h.cloudfront.net/schematics/mtd/tb320bv,_01-06.big.pdf


----------

